# 07 DC Tundra Center console



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright woke up this morning and decided to start my build for a center console for my tundra... IIf you have not follow my previous threads, well I WANT BASSSS!!!! not the slim sub ****ty kind but the full size sub woofer kind... So I have been experimenting doing this for some time... 
3 requirements for this
Keep my truck as factory as possible (or put it back factory easily)
Room for my 3 kids
AND BASSSS not like crazy but more than I have had in this truck before.

So after muccch contemplation I have decided to try to put a IDMAX12 in ported or sealed depending on how much time I have!!!

With out further or do.... what i decided to do is make a bracket to attach the sub box to because there is not one.. Once the bracket is built I can build boxes to attach to the bracket without have to build another bracket for each box. I would love to make one out of steel but I dont have the tools nor the skill sooo I use the next best thing really thick wood.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump for some crazy BASS, almost as crazy as me...

More PICS soon!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

OK Sub has been changed to a JBL W12GTI


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice sub choice


----------



## cfreeman4798 (Nov 5, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok what I have been working on. figuring out how high I want my arm rest..


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Armrest looks a BIT high!! lol


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> Armrest looks a BIT high!! lol


How else are you supposed to fit that cute little kid in there!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Could you have found a longer sub? How about an old school Memphis LVS?









:lol:


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Right now I have .75 inches behind the sub... JBL just told me I needed 2 inch behind the sub... Honestly I dont believe them so I am going to rock with my 0.75 and hopefull it will work... But I am going to IM andy before I completely go through with it. 

BTW that is the height of the original stock armrest....


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

My epic failure!!!! Too big too square... Ok on the next one

















AFTER some long thinking decided to give to give this wayyy a try... I epoxied the out side because food an drinks will be near it.
















These are pictures on the arm rest which I have now decided to scrap and try building it a different way. There is a whole cut in it for additional rear venting...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

innnnteresting.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very cool. Lookin forward to seein the finished product.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Defiantly curious how this is going to come out. Nice work so far..


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

With bracket









With armrest attached








Cone clearance









After muchhhh debate with my self I decided to give the sub 1.5 inches to vent and pray!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

wowwww!! nice work bro! cant wait to see in a few hrs! lol


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

nice, will there be another cover of some sort on there?


----------



## antnbarao (Mar 20, 2010)

bem louco esse projeto


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

OOOOOoooo very nice


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

New Amps and amp rack

















Box installed


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Awesome!*

I would do the same if I had a truck!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

curious about the dimensions and airspace....I'm plannin on makin one like this for my ram


----------

